# Removal of t-tube cap



## eblanken (Nov 20, 2008)

Physician performed microdirect laryngoscopy with removal of a t-tube cap. Physician is wanting to bill 31531 but I am in disagreement since the t-tube was placed for a reason so it does not fit the definition of a "foreign body." I'm looking at only billing 31526 because the t-tube cap removal was not very involved. Any other suggestions? A section of the op note is listed below.

"...The Parson's laryngoscope was used to examine the larynx and the stent was noted to be in place with the T-tube cap in place over top. The sutures were cut away from the buttons on the anterior neck skin and these were removed in their entirety. The stend was removed under endoscopic visualization and the glottis and subglottis were then examined with the Hopkins rod telescope..."


----------

